# Sportcast USA Official 2018 Tournament Casting Schedule



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

*Sportcast USA Official 2018 Tournament Schedule*
------------------------------------------------------

April 28 & 29 US Southeast Regional

Riverview Farm Park
Riverview Pkwy, Newport News, VA 23602

Intersection of Menchville Road and Youngs Road

Due to the vague location description,
we are providing the GPS location
37° 5'27.85"N
76°31'41.30"W

There are several moderately priced hotels
in the nearby Newport News area.
------------------------------------------------------

May 19 & 20 US Northeast Regional

Kenilworth Athletic Field

4001 Deane Ave NE
Washington DC 20019

Due to the vague location description,
we are providing the GPS location
38°54'31.64"N
76°57'0.83"W
-------------------------------------------------------

Nov 10 & 11 US Nationals

Kenilworth Athletic Field
-------------------------------------------------------

Dec 1 & 2 US Open

Riverview Farm Park
-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

what are details for a walk on day caster?


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi fish bucket, 

Since insurance is an issue, we do not have a walk on day category. The insurance only covers Sportcast USA members.

The annual membership is $30 per person and $4o per family (family has specifications on the membership application)
For a member at an event, casting one day is $20, both days is $30.
For the first event of a new member, the first event is covered for 2 days at no additional cost

Always feel free to visit and chat with the casters.

Don


----------

